# EPIS programmieren



## xenon370 (2 April 2007)

Hallo 
ich habe noch eine epis 8383-99 rumliegen und suche nun eine software mit der ich die programmieren bzw auslesen kann.

Besitzt eine RS 232 und eine RS 485 Schnittstelle

würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann.

mfg xenon370


----------



## Oberchefe (10 April 2007)

was ist das für ein Gerät? EMC? EMD? Letztere wird mit Grips programmiert, das ist mehr oder weniger Codesys, natürlich nicht kostenlos.


----------



## seeba (10 April 2007)

Und für die EMCs gibt's die DOS-Software, heißt aber doch auch GRIPS, oder?


----------



## xenon370 (10 April 2007)

hallo
aus dem gerät ist es nicht ersichtlich hab mir aber von epis das datenblatt besorgt www.vtcrewnord.de/83830105.pdf 
auf dem eprom steht 
383001  05.97
CS:C02E
vielleicht hilft das ja auch weiter
eigendlich muss ich dann ja auch das programm was im eprom ist auslesen können
achja CoDeSys hab ich, keine ahnung macht nix, erkennt nix -> oder ich hab einfach keine ahnung


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2007)

wie gesagt Software ist keine Freeware, die EMC wurde wenn ich mich nicht täusche in C programmiert.

Alles weitere:
www.epis-microcomputer.de


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2007)

die reine Codesys hat keine Targets von der Epis, das geht daher schon nicht, ohne Grips wird da nichts gehen.


----------



## xenon370 (11 April 2007)

tja epis wollte mir ne software verkaufen für 500€
der support bei dennen ist aber sehr gut, also empfehlenswert
habt ihr vielleicht ne günstigere idee, oder welches prog dies grips macht unterstützt oder etwas ganz anderes


----------

